# Best web sites to haunt for "Black Friday"?



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

We will be out of town for Black Friday. While not a big Black Friday shopper, I'm determined to get a great deal for a blu-ray player. I am subscribed to a black friday web site that shows the ads to come but was wondering what sites to visit. I'd hate to miss out because I didn't know about a certain site.

Newegg, Amazon, Tiger Direct....

Others?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I use this site for my info.....http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&ved=0CAcQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fbfads.net%2F&ei=SJAAS-GLI823lAfw9KiPCw&usg=AFQjCNGscmmqf6AqxEAc_G7XSwxCepETiw


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks. What on-line stores would you haunt. Ones that don't have printed ads?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

That depends on what I would be looking for and really I have no favorites, It"s the best deal wins basically.


----------

